

Ada Developers Academy Launched - eliseworthy
http://adadevelopersacademy.org/2013/09/16/ada-launched.html

======
NAFV_P
Very interesting title: "Ada Developers Academy" > a recursive acronym > Ada
is also the name of another language, I thought this was about Ada
programming. > Named after Ada Lovelace, like Ada.

Where did all the women go? Adele Goldberg - Smalltalk Grace Hopper - COBOL
Oh, and Ada Lovelace

------
MartinCron
"Ada" stands for "Ada Developers Academy" which follows in the great history
of geeky recursive acronyms.

~~~
NAFV_P
It's a real shame you cannot incorporate tail recursion into an acronym,
unless you write it in reverse. Oh, I doubt that would work either, Ada is a
palindrome.

~~~
MartinCron
Totally do-able. Example: "Society for the Protection of SPS"

~~~
NAFV_P
Ah, I see now.

------
house9-2
you can donate here: [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ada-developers-
academy/](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ada-developers-academy/)

------
adamb0mb1
This is awesome. Forwarded to my wife :-)

------
thebiglebrewski
This is awesome good luck!

------
luminousbit
Totally worth it!

